# Puppy with hernia



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

Vienna has this, she had it when I got her, it looks like she just has an outie belly button lul, I've never worried about it, and I forgot about it when she was spayed.


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

I don't think it is a huge issue, but I am certainly not an expert! When I purchased Millie, I was deciding between two different brown puppies, Millie and a brownie boy, both had fabulous personalities. The boy was actually already neutered though because they did surgery to fix the hernia and neutered him during the procedure. I almost picked that boy but didn't because I didn't want a puppy that was neutered pediatrically. I wouldn't worry too much about a hernia though.

I just talked to my mom and she said when she picked out Henry there was a puppy in his litter with a hernia. It sounds like maybe it is relatively common?


----------



## wishpoo (Sep 12, 2009)

THANKS so much for the info :act-up: !!!!! 

:rose::rose::rose::rose::rose:


----------



## flyingduster (Sep 6, 2009)

I groom dozens of dogs who have a small hernia, it's never a problem for them at all. There's only ever been one I was concerned about; it was larger and you could actually push it back in and feel the hole in the abdominal wall! Every other one I've seen is just like an outie belly button, it's small and you can't push it back in, it just sits there perfectly fine. You can definitely get it fixed easily during a spay too if you're worried at all!


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

FD.. I've accidently done a sanitary clip on a hernia that was very large.. I realized my mistake and shaved the correct part of the dog afterword.


----------



## flyingduster (Sep 6, 2009)

hahahahaha! Yeah, I've mistakenly held a dog with a hernia and an unspecific name and thought it was a boy by the bump.... until doing a sanitary. lmao!


----------



## Lilah+Jasper (May 13, 2010)

Jasper had one too. The vet took care of it during his neuter surgery for an additional $15! I thought that was a bargain


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

My vet feels that the hernias that easily pop back in are the easiest ones to fix. Those that are unmovable are the hardest to repair. I think they are only a problem on a breeding bitch. The extra weight in her belly can cause trouble.


----------



## Winnow (Jan 2, 2010)

One of my pups has it.
He will have it fixed when he gets neutered and it is not a expensive procedure.


----------



## bigpoodleperson (Jul 14, 2009)

Just a regular umbillical hernia is nothing to worry about. Can easily and pretty cheaply be fixed. This apposed to an inguinal hernia which can be life-threatening as the intestines, bladder, etc can come out of the abdoman.


----------



## wishpoo (Sep 12, 2009)

Thanks everybody for sharing your experience and anecdotes :flowers::rose::rose::rose::flowers: 

It seems that it is not a biggie (unless it is inguinal one) and I am glad that I learned something new :beauty:


----------

